# Salvador, Bahia, Brazil: modernity, luxury and many beachs of this beautifull city



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Panorâmica Av. Tancredo Neves by carcará, on Flickr


Salvador Trade Center by @SidioJr, on Flickr


Casa do Comércio by DJ Big T, on Flickr


Casa do Comércio by @SidioJr, on Flickr


Sombra & Luz em Salvador! by Yaci Andrade, on Flickr


Salvador, Bahia, Brasil by Bruno Garcia Alvares, on Flickr


Farol de Barra. Praia de Barra. Salvador by Cancela de Sas, on Flickr


Porto da Barra by Yaci Andrade, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Corredor da Vitória by paulorpereiras, on Flickr


Corredor da Vitória - Salvador by rogerlima22, on Flickr


São Salvador da Bahia de Todos os Santos by - Javier -, on Flickr


Bemvindos a esta viagem by - Javier -, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Streetview in Salvador by ernest figueras, on Flickr


Elevator Lacerda by ernest figueras, on Flickr


Tilthshift Centenário by daniel.sound, on Flickr



Mundo Plaza by Retrato Amador, on Flickr


Soares e Mundo Plaza by Fernando Maltez, on Flickr


Salvador by Renata Werneck, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Palácio Rio Branco by paulorpereiras, on Flickr

Monte do Cristo Barra by paulorpereiras, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Salvador - Bahia - Brasil by DeniseKolenczuk, on Flickr


SaLVaDoR by HeLMut G., on Flickr


horizontes by Fred Matos, on Flickr


Post Card by DiegoTeschi, on Flickr


Elevador Lacerda by rbpdesigner, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Ondina by Iuri Souza, on Flickr


Praia do Forte by André Elias, on Flickr


Praia do Farol da Barra by André Elias, on Flickr


Salvador de Bahia.Immeubles modernes du Mundo Plaza.2 by Antoine 49, on Flickr


Mundo Plaza by Fernando Maltez, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Praia do Porto da Barra by @SidioJr, on Flickr


Silhuetas da Cidade by @SidioJr, on Flickr


Farol da Barra by @SidioJr, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Av Tancredo Neves em Salvador by Iuri Souza, on Flickr


Horário de Pico by @SidioJr, on Flickr


Caminho das Árvores - Salvador - Bahia - Brazil by j_gondim, on Flickr


Untitled by intervencaourbanabahia, on Flickr


Cargueiro entrando no Porto de Salvador by Iuri Souza, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Salvador - Bahia by Dani Gama, on Flickr


Salvador de Bahia.Immeubles modernes du Mundo Plaza.1 by Antoine 49, on Flickr


Caminho das Árvores, SSA/BA by Renata Werneck, on Flickr


Tiltshift Barra - Um Shopping de Brinquedo! by daniel.sound, on Flickr


Trade Center - Av. Tancredo Neves by Fernando Maltez, on Flickr


100_7915 by Renata Werneck, on Flickr


Arte urbana by Fernando Maltez, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Mundo Plaza - Caminho das Árvores by Fernando Maltez, on Flickr


Itaipava Arena Fonte Nova by bcayres, on Flickr


CARNAVAL SALVADOR 2012 by Fernando Maltez, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Sopping Paralela by JKroz, on Flickr


Vista do Terraço Shop Salvador by laventury, on Flickr


Syene Corporate - Entorno by syeneonline, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Farol da Barra by Renata Werneck, on Flickr


pirata by Renata Werneck, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Pelourinho Salvardor-Bahia Brazil by Tesserolli, on Flickr


Pelourinho Salvardor-Bahia Brazil by Tesserolli, on Flickr


What is it that a baiana (woman from Bahia) has? by Tesserolli, on Flickr


Pelourinho Salvardor-Bahia Brazil by Tesserolli, on Flickr


Pelourinho - Bahia by Tesserolli, on Flickr


Elevator Lacerda, Salvador-Bahia, Brazil by Tesserolli, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Untitled by Daniel Lima, on Flickr


Photo by Daniel Lima, on Flickr


Nice place to eat  by daniel.sound, on Flickr


A Nice Beach on front by daniel.sound, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Salvador de Bahía, Brasil by Tony Gálvez, on Flickr


Salvador de Bahía, Brasil by Tony Gálvez, on Flickr


Salvador de Bahía, Brasil by Tony Gálvez, on Flickr


Salvador de Bahía, Brasil by Tony Gálvez, on Flickr


Salvador de Bahía, Brasil by Tony Gálvez, on Flickr


Salvador de Bahía, Brasil by Tony Gálvez, on Flickr


Salvador de Bahía, Brasil by Tony Gálvez, on Flickr


Salvador de Bahía, Brasil by Tony Gálvez, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Panorâmica Iguatemi (sem tripé) by Fernando Maltez, on Flickr


in (concreto) by Fernando Maltez, on Flickr


Ribeira by Fernando Maltez, on Flickr


... by Fernando Maltez, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

CBS Bahia 2ª Etapa - Praia de Jaguaribe by Renata Werneck, on Flickr


Cidade Baixa by JKroz, on Flickr


Cidade Baixa by JKroz, on Flickr


Salvador de longe by Samory Santos, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Salvador - Salvador Shopping, a new haircut and Switzerland - France at Arena Fonte Nova by Bendarin, on Flickr


Sábado em Salvador by azzurrolou, on Flickr


Sábado em Salvador by azzurrolou, on Flickr


Baia de Todos os Santos, Salvador, Bahia, Brasil by azzurrolou, on Flickr


Museo de Arte Moderna da Bahia by azzurrolou, on Flickr


Sábado em Salvador by azzurrolou, on Flickr​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

A visual explosion of the old and new, with a lot of color, and a tropical beach too..:banana::cucumber::banana2::banana::cucumber::banana2::banana:


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Arena Fonte Nova, Salvador by dtang0426, on Flickr​


----------

